# inTrax ARB Kit?....



## GM Paint Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

Has anyone out there installed the inTrax ARB kit? 








I've heard good things about the Hotchkis kit... but the inTrax set is purple to match my car (I know, I know... that's a sad reason to buy LOL)


----------

